# Will you be mine?



## Slaken

How do you say this in a romantic way, in German?


----------



## HON_Redakteur

"Willst Du meins sein?"

Best,


----------



## Frank78

HON_Redakteur said:


> "Willst Du *mein* sein?"



I would drop the "s" in "meins". "Meins" sounds as if you are talking about a thing, not a person.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, Frank78:

As always, I defer to the native speaker!

Best,


----------



## markusd

I don't feel anything romantic about the German sentence and it is not "meins" by the way, but maybe 
_Willst du meine Frau sein?_ or _Willst du mein Ein und Alles sein? _
But the romantic feeling here comes from "Ein und Alles", not from the question.
Trying to be romantic, I'd rather offer myself to belong to someone than asking someone to offer herself to me:
"Ich möchte für immer dir gehören." is way more romantic than "Willst du immer mir gehören?" The latter just sounds too possessive in my ears.
Markus


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> I would drop the "s" in "meins". "Meins" sounds as if you are talking about a thing, not a person.


I agree. "Willst Du mein sein" is the right translation though it may sound a wee bit too poetic for modern taste.

("Willst Du meins sein" is something you might say with an ironic undertone in a shop looking at an item and contemplating whether or not to buy it.)


----------



## ABBA Stanza

berndf said:


> I agree. "Willst Du mein sein" is the right translation though it may sound a wee bit too poetic for modern taste.


Hi Bernd,

Could you (or others) please explain why it's not (if asking the question of a woman) _"Willst du mein*e* sein?"_. I had previously thought one uses _meiner/meine/meins_, depending on the grammatical gender. For example, if talking about a cup of coffee, I would ask _"Ist das meiner?"_.

Why is no ending used in this case? Old-fashioned German, perhaps?

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## berndf

"Mein" is a _predicative_ adjective as "rot" in "Das Auto ist rot", in contrast to _attributive_ adjectives as in "das rote Auto". Contrary to Romance languages, predicative adjectives remain uninflected in German.

You probably think of a nominalized use. This is possible too but you would then say
"Willst Du die Meine sein".
This nominalization would sound extremely strange without the definite article unless we are talking about a Harem.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

berndf said:


> "Mein" is a _predicative_ adjective as "rot" in "Das Auto ist rot", in contrast to _attributive_ adjectives as in "das rote Auto". Contrary to Romance languages, predicative adjectives remain uninflected in German.


 
Hi, berndf:

But how does that jibe with "Sind das seine?" (while pointing to his children)? Or "Das ist aber nicht meiner!" (while pointing to someone who is not his son)?

Or are you claiming that it would be proper to ask "Sind das sein?" Or to exclaim "Das ist aber nicht mein!"?

Best,


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, usually if you add to many words, it looses romantic.
If you add old-fashioned words, it wins additional romantic, but this may also be dangerous.

Let us sort this out (and I just tell my own impression):




> "Willst Du meins sein?"


 (romantic, works only if you are a man and say it to a woman. It may be received regionally different.)


> "Willst Du mein sein?"


 (romantic, and works for both man and woman - this is the universal starting point and nearest to the English phrase)


> _"Willst du mein Ein und Alles sein?"_


 - this is romantic, but sounds strange to me. May be, it is too much. So it looses romantic appearance and may sound exxagereated.

 More common is _"Du bist mein Ein und Alles"_.  (This is romatic, too, but has other content.) (usually said by a man to his girlfriend, but it is also possible in the other direction)

_"Willst Du meine Frau/mein Mann sein?" _- this has another meaning. It is a kind of "Heiratsantrag" (offer of marriage).


> "Markus wrote: _"Ich möchte für immer dir gehören._" is way more romantic than _"Willst du  immer mir gehören?" _The latter just sounds too possessive in my ears.


 I agree.

Old fashioned is 


> _"Willst du die Meine sein?"/"Willst du der Meine sein?"_


This sounds poetic and romantic, but may be it is dated. It is also used as a kind of marriage offer, and can be misunderstood this way.



> "Willst du meine sein?"


I never heard this, but may be it is possible. It is said by a man to a woman. Note that it sounds lighter because it has a light syllable. "Willst du mein sein?" has 4 heavy syllables and this lets sound it very seriously and important - so it looses some of the romantic sound. _"Willst du die meine sein?" _has two light syllables and it is easy to say it in a romantic manner.

Very romantic is "Möchtest du meine Liebste sein?"/"Möchtest du mein Liebster sein?"
---

You see, some of it is context related.


----------



## berndf

HON_Redakteur said:


> "Das ist aber nicht meiner!" (while pointing to someone who is not his son)?


Here, "meiner" is clearly nominalized. "Meiner" stands for "mein Sohn". Whether or not you have to capitalize it to indicate the nominalization is a different matter. You don't need a definite article because it doesn't matter to the conversation whether this is your only son or whether you have more sons. When you ask a woman "Willst Du die Meine/meine sein" it *does* matter whether you have another wife or lover. Therefore, omission of the definite article lets it sound extremely weird.


----------



## Hutschi

I have an additional question to the context.

"Will" can be "willst"/"möchtest" - but it can also be "wirst"?

"Wirst du die Meine sein?" - this also sounds romantic, but has another meaning. It can express doubts and hopes.

In this range is also: "Wirst du immer bei mir sein?"


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, berndf:

A chauffeur offers his services. After lengthy negotiations, the prospective employer finally asks "Wollen Sie also wirklich meiner sein? (Und nicht wieder der des Bundespräsidenten?)" (Let's assume that these preceding negotiations included formulations which make the final utterance of the employer seem appropriate / in context - formulations like "Ich war der Fahrer des Bundespräsidenten. Ich war sein bester Fahrer, und habe ihm viele Jahre gedient. Jetzt will bei Ihnen den Dienst antreten!")

So, couldn't the prospective employer properly ask that? And if he CAN ask that, why can't I ask my girlfriend the same thing? "Willst Du meine sein?" (Perhaps after she has said "Ich will nicht seine Frau sein! Ich hasse ihn! Aber Dich liebe ich!")

So, I guess that my question is: Why did you initially propose "Willst Du mein sein?" Is that perhaps a fixed expression?

Best,


----------



## berndf

HON_Redakteur said:


> "Wollen Sie also wirklich meiner sein?


Out of the question! You won't say that.





HON_Redakteur said:


> So, I guess that my question is: Why did you initially propose "Willst Du mein sein?" Is that perhaps a fixed expression?


Yes it is. And so is "Willst Du die Meine sein". Both are fixed expressions. Nevertheless the syntactic analyses are cristal clear in both cases.


----------



## Slaken

Thank you all for the comments. They are all great help and offer more to think on than I had expected. Thank you once again!


----------



## sokol

ABBA Stanza said:


> Could you (or others) please explain why it's not (if asking the question of a woman) _"Willst du mein*e* sein?"_. I had previously thought one uses _meiner/meine/meins_, depending on the grammatical gender. For example, if talking about a cup of coffee, I would ask _"Ist das meiner?"_.


I just wanted to add "Willst du _*die*_ Meine sein?" but then saw that Hutschi already suggested something similar:


Hutschi said:


> "Wirst du die Meine sein?" - this also sounds romantic, but has another meaning. It can express doubts and hopes.


Of course, either sound more-or-less poetic, and they're slightly different in meaning.


----------



## trbl

HON_Redakteur said:


> Hi, berndf:
> 
> A chauffeur offers his services. After lengthy negotiations, the prospective employer finally asks "Wollen Sie also wirklich meiner sein? (Und nicht wieder der des Bundespräsidenten?)" (Let's assume that these preceding negotiations included formulations which make the final utterance of the employer seem appropriate / in context - formulations like "Ich war der Fahrer des Bundespräsidenten. Ich war sein bester Fahrer, und habe ihm viele Jahre gedient. Jetzt will bei Ihnen den Dienst antreten!")
> 
> So, couldn't the prospective employer properly ask that? And if he CAN ask that, why can't I ask my girlfriend the same thing? "Willst Du meine sein?" (Perhaps after she has said "Ich will nicht seine Frau sein! Ich hasse ihn! Aber Dich liebe ich!")



Yes, you could say that in these cases.


----------



## berndf

trbl said:


> Yes, you could say that in these cases.


Really? You would say this?





> the prospective employer finally asks "Wollen Sie also wirklich meiner sein?


----------



## ABBA Stanza

berndf said:


> "Willst Du die Meine sein".
> This nominalization would sound extremely strange without the definite article unless we are talking about a Harem.





berndf said:


> When you ask a woman "Willst Du die Meine/meine sein" it *does* matter whether you have another wife or lover. Therefore, omission of the definite article lets it sound extremely weird.


So, if I understand you correctly, the whole point of adding the definite article in the question _"Willst Du *die Meine* sein?"_ is to stress that the lady in question is not one of potentially several?

But does the converse also hold true? In other words, if one asks _"Willst Du *mein* sein?",_ does it necessary indicate that she will be the only one?

If so, can one apply the same principle to objects? For example:

_"Das Auto ist *meins*"_ (-> one of possibly several cars in my possession ???)
_"Das Auto ist *mein*"_ (-> my only car ???)

Lastly, you say that "mein" is predicative, just like saying _"Das Auto ist rot"_, but the latter clearly does not necessarily imply that it's the only red car. So why should (analogously) asking _"Willst Du mein sein?"_ imply that there's no other woman involved? 

Sorry to ask all these (hopefully not too tricky) questions! Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache...  

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> But does the converse also hold true? In other words, if one asks _"Willst Du *mein* sein?",_ does it necessary indicate that she will be the only one?


The question does not arise because predicative adjectives cannot have an article.
_*Willst Du die mein sein  _is simply ungrammatical.


----------



## trbl

berndf said:


> Really? You would say this?



Well, the first example is indeed somewhat unusual. The second one sounds completely natural to me though.


----------



## trbl

ABBA Stanza said:


> If so, can one apply the same principle to objects? For example:
> 
> _"Das Auto ist *meins*"_ (-> one of possibly several cars in my possession ???)
> _"Das Auto ist *mein*"_ (-> my only car ???)



These sentences are synonymous except that the second one sounds somewhat old-fashioned. 

However, depending on context, "Das Auto ist *das Meine*" might imply that it is your only car.


----------



## johanna1898

Die häufigste Anwendung ist: DAS IST MEIN AUTO.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hallo zusammen:

Ich bekomme langsam das Gefühl, daß sich manche Muttersprachler von "real-world"-Überlegungen (Verbreitung bzw. Nichtverbreitung von Vielweiberei usw.) in ihrer Urteilskraft beeinflussen lassen.

Lassen sich die o.e. Mustersätze denn nicht einfach durch einen Sprachalgorithmus bzw. streng (und _*nur*_) nach den Regeln der dt. Grammatik - und _*ohne*_ Berücksichtigung ihrer "real-world"-Plausibilität - beurteilen?

(Auch deshalb hatte ich in einem früheren Thread zum Thema Konjunktiv II / Irrealis vorgeschlagen, daß wir die Zeichen der Symbolischen Logik verwenden - damit keiner mit "real-world"-Einwänden kommt und aus Mangel an Fantasie behauptet z.B. "So 'was würde ein Erstkläßler doch nie sagen" oder "Eine solche Aussage impliziert, daß der Mann auch weitere Ehefrauen hat und ist daher abzulehnen".)

Alternativ müßte man jedes Mal ausführlich den Kontext erörtern und rechtfertigen bzw. Sondergründe anführen (z.B. "Es handelt sich um Außerirdische, die sich durch Sporen vermehren" oder "Meine Frau ist meine frühere Schwiegermutter" usw.).

Man sollte streng differenzieren zw. stilistischen Fehlgriffen (die dennoch vollkommen in Übereinstimmung mit der dt. Grammatik sind) und schlicht ungrammatikalischen Konstruktionen.

Gruß


----------



## Hutschi

Ich versuche einen Teil davon:

"... ist mein" bedeutet "gehört mir". "Mein" gehört hier zum Verb.
"... ist meins/meines/meiner/meine ... ist eine Abkürzung für "ist mein Objekt aus der Gruppe dieser Objekte". "Das Auto ist meines" bedeutet also: Das Auto ist mein Auto." 

---
In der originalen Fragestellung kommt aber die Frage nach der Romantik ins Spiel. Hierdurch ergibt sich das Zusammenspiel zwischen Regeln und Einzelfällen. 
Zur "reinen" Grammatik kommen hinzu: Gepflogenheiten, Gefühle, Klänge (Intonation). Diese lassen sich schwer in einer formalen Logik fassen.

In einigen Fällen sind grammatisch mögliche Formen blockiert, zum Beispiel weil sie zu oft verwendet wurden und damit "verbraucht" sind, oder weil sie ihre Symbolkraft verloren haben, oder weil sie heute "schmalzig" klingen. 

(1) "Du bist mein und ich bin dein." (r++) ist grammatisch also: 
(2) "Du gehörst mir und ich gehöre dir." (r+)
(1) ist aber wesentlich poetischer.

(3) "Ich bin deine." ist entweder 
(3a) eine umgangssprachliche regionale Variante von (1) - geschlechtsneutral,  (r-)
oder 
(3b) eine Abkürzung in der Art: "Ich bin deine Liebste und gehöre zu dir." (r+) Hier ist das Geschlecht zu beachten.
Es klingt aber nicht unbedingt sehr romantisch - das hängt sicher auch von regionaler Aussprache ab..

(4) "Ich bin die deine."  (Feste Wendung, sie kommt praktisch nur in dieser Form vor.) (r++)
Als Liebeserklärung ist es romantisch, aber eventuell altmodisch und kann "schmalzig" klingen. 

Um Formeln zu verwenden, habe ich einen Grad der "Romantikkeit" angegeben: (r- ...r++)


----------



## berndf

HON_Redakteur said:


> Hallo zusammen:
> 
> Ich bekomme langsam das Gefühl, daß sich manche Muttersprachler von "real-world"-Überlegungen (Verbreitung bzw. Nichtverbreitung von Vielweiberei usw.) in ihrer Urteilskraft beeinflussen lassen.
> ...


 



Ich verstehe Dein Problem hier nicht so ganz. Wir diskutieren hier drei mögliche Satzkonstruktionen, die in Frage kommen:
_Willst Du mein sein._
_Willst Du meiner/meine/mein(e)s* sein._
_Willst Du der/die/das meine* sein._
Strittig sind hier m.E. nur semantische und stilistische Fragen. Die syntaktische Analyse ist doch unzweifelhaft:
_Mein_ ist ein als prädikatives Adjektiv verwandtes Possessivpronomen und daher unflektiert.
_Meiner/meine/mein(e)s_ ist ein als unbestimmtes prädikatives Substantiv verwandtes Possessivpronomen und daher in der starken Deklination im Nominativ unterworfen.
_Meine_ ist ein als bestimmtes prädikatives Substantiv verwandtes Possessivpronomen und daher in der schwachen Deklination im Nominativ unterworfen.
Oder bist mit einer dieser Analysen nicht einverstanden?
__________________________
_*Bezüglich der Schreibung habe ich mich inzwischen schlau gemacht: Richtig ist auch bei substantivischer Verwendung nach den Regeln von 2006 Kleinschreibung von Pronomen; siehe hier, §58(4), p.65sq. Ausnahme ist lediglich Fälle wie in §57(3), p.63 beschrieben, bei denen es sich um Substantivierungen als Abstrakta handelt._


----------

